# Keeping Bees/Wasps Out of the Barn?



## LaFanda (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I absolutely hate bees and wasps and they always try to set up nests in the high corners of the barn. I knock them down often, but they are pretty persistent. I have been spraying the wasps nest but I don't want to kill the bees and was wondering how other people here deal with the problem. Bees are important to the environment so I would like to save them if I can, but I'm not sure how to dissuade them about nesting in my barn. 

Have you guys experimented at all with any home remedies to get rid of bees/wasps? I would be open to putting a bee box on the edge of the property, but I don't want something that needs to be harvested. I also don't want the wasps to take over anything that is meant for bees. 

Let me know what tips you guys have! Thanks


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

If you have honey bees nesting in your barn, call a beekeeper. They can advise you best. 

Where I live (California) the only kind of wasps that bother people or horses are "meat bees" aka yellow jackets or ground wasps. I hate those with a hatred born of many horrible experiences and many a horse and rider have come to grief because of them. But they pretty much only nest in holes in the ground.

I have paper wasps which nest on the inside of my garden shed door every year. I just open and close the door slowly and have never had any arguments with them.


----------

